Where to Learn HQL? - ahmedtanjid
======
OpFour
[https://www.waytoeasylearn.com/2016/06/hibernate-query-
langu...](https://www.waytoeasylearn.com/2016/06/hibernate-query-language-
hql.html)

maybe?

------
nadia081
If You find suggest me also.

~~~
ahmedtanjid
Surely

